
What would you do with the domain topthat.com - caruana
I own the domain topthat.com. I built a competition network on it but have struggled to get any real traction. So I decided to crowd source what to do next with it.<p>1. Build something new? And if so what.
2. Find an experienced &quot;growth hacker&quot;
3. Iterate the current idea by opening up the development and design to the world?
4. Anything I&#x27;m not thinking of.
======
exratione
Hipster hat store. The mascot is Top T. Hat. The rest of it pretty much writes
itself given that opening.

Enough people have made some success with online boutique clothing ordering
that it's a viable thing if you have the right connections...

~~~
caruana
I love it, but i know nothing about fashion. This would be a real learning
curve. The irony of a programmer turning out a hipster fashion statement would
be totally awesome.

------
timhargis
Something along the lines of America's Got Talent where people upload videos
of a certain talent they have and they compete against other people doing
similar things, allowing the crowd to determine who moves on in some type of
contest/challenge model. You can just see somebody like Ryan Seacrest saying
something like "Soooo, can YOU top that?!" Everybody loves to compete and win
- get corporate sponsors to put up prizes depending on the number of views and
votes the site gets. It's a site that has a legitimate possibility of going
viral.

~~~
caruana
That is what I tried to create but couldn't get people to use it. I do wonder
what the problem is.

------
njsubedi
Consult a fashion designer and design "T-hats" (like, T-shirts) and start
selling them via your website, may be? ;)

------
skram
I work in the health IT space and think this /could/ be a platform to let
people integrate their various wearable sensors such as Fitbits, Nike
Fuelband, etc. and challenge each other to walk/exercise more. There are sites
like this but there is definitely a market for it still.

Mark

~~~
caruana
Now that is more along what I could do. Nike now has a programming interface
for all things nike +

[http://developer.nike.com/](http://developer.nike.com/)

~~~
skram
[http://validic.com/](http://validic.com/) has built an API for many different
APIs such as Nike/Fitbit/BodyMedia/etc.

You might also want to look into HealthVault though I'll warn you it's not too
developer friendly if you're more of a Python/Ruby dev rather than
.NET/Microsoft dev

------
harryj
I'll buy it. I own hundreds of domains, including
[http://StartupJobs.com](http://StartupJobs.com)

Harry Joiner / 404.281.2025 /
[http://EcommerceJobs.com](http://EcommerceJobs.com)

------
wikwocket
Personally, I would auction it off or sell it privately, as it's a cool domain
name but I don't have time for a new project right now. That's probably not
the answer you're looking for, but it is an option.

~~~
caruana
I always have time for a new project. Selling it is obviously an option but
not one I would consider :)

------
LarryMade2
Hat ranking site that takes ads. or some other site using hats, like finding
the right hat for you based on your personality. could be gamified so the
crowd could vote for the best hats based on certain criteria.

------
AznHisoka
1) Make it an online hot dog eating contest site where ppl post videos of # of
hotdogs they can eat in 10 mins.

2) Watch as ppl upload their videos of them eating 100+ dogs in 10 mins.

3) Get lawsuits from people getting sick or dying after 1 month.

4) ????

5) Profit!

------
stevejalim
Challenge the Guinness Book of Records by finding a way to make it easier to
be measured for a feat and post the results

~~~
caruana
I will have to think about this one more. I like the idea of disrupting the
current status quo

------
sideproject
try [http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

------
gregcohn
ZZ Top fan site.

